# TT/TTS/TTRS Service Repair Manuals



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

This may have already been asked before, but there's no threads that I've been able to find. 

I've found coverage for 2008-2009 MY but so far, nothing for the TT RS. 
http://www.bentleypublishers.com/audi/repair-information/audi-tt-repair-manual-2008-2009-ebahn.html

This site seems to have a majority of the TT manuals, so maybe it just doesn't exist yet?
http://www.bentleypublishers.com/fi...ts&forward=index&make=Audi&model=tt&year=2010

Anyone know where I can find the official Audi repair manual that includes the 2009 or higher TTRS? Or any Audi repair manuals in general, for the TT, as I'm guessing it's probably an all encompassing guide.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

I downloaded the whole factory manual from erwin.audiusa.com


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

John, did you end up paying for all the pdf files or did you find another way of downloading the data?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

I paid for the 24hr access and downloaded all of the TT PDFs


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I paid for the 24hr access and downloaded all of the TT PDFs


How long did that take?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Marty said:


> How long did that take?


About an hour, the interface takes a bit of clicking through to get all of them.


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

Marty said:


> How long did that take?



I did the same when I first got the car. It took me the better part of a morning. Below is the list of documents I ended up with. erWin is not the most organized in terms of document layout, so I'm not 100% sure I got everything that was available. Meaning, I grabbed everything that was TTRS specific based on what erWin's search brought up, but a few of the documents were pretty vague in specifying what vehicles they covered; 2007 and up was the only indication of what models it specified. From what I did gather, if any of the documents were for the RS, it specified the CEPB engine ID. Which I marked below with an asterisk. I presume, that because the TT/TTS/TTRS share enough in certain area's there's just one document that covers all three... The real question is what components overlap between models? 

That said, I still felt like I was missing something, so I was looking for a complete bounded manual, but maybe Audi doesn't make them? 

If anyone's interested, PM me and I'll send you the documents. 

A005TT20021-Wiring_Diagrams_and_Component_Locations.pdf *
D3E803BC234-Engine_Mechanical.pdf * 
D3E803BD9D8-Fuel_Injection_and_Ignition.pdf * 
D3E803D02EB-Generic_Scan_Tool.pdf *
D3E8006A689-Fuel_Supply_System.pdf *
D3E8006B7D9-Communication.pdf
D3E8006C71C-Brake_System.pdf
D3E8006F7B3-Body_Exterior.pdf
D3E80079BA4-Body_Interior-2.pdf
D3E80023161-Wheel_and_Tire_Guide.pdf
D3E80068107-Heating__Ventilation_and_Air_Conditioning.pdf * 
D3E80075730-Suspension__Wheels__Steering.pdf
E0000000029-2010_pass_thru_immobilizer_service.pdf
E0000000072-VIN_Decoder_2012.pdf
Technical Service Bulletin*2010043/11
Technical Service Bulletin*2017130/10
Vehicle-specific_information48708.pdf
XXX5TT20021-Wiring_Diagrams_and_Component_Locations.pdf


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

I was on a 24 hour pass with Erwin yesterday and had a bear of a time finding TT RS information. I found a little but was having probelsms getting the various documents to display. I did find some stuff about the engine.
I was trying to find out how to remove the rings from the front grill so I can swap them. I was hoping to be able to do it without removing the whole bumper and grill but it looks like i may have to do that to avoid possibly damaging anything by trying a short cut.


----------



## woodman_1955 (May 3, 2014)

*erWin documents*

Hi, I would love to have any erWin documents for my 2012 TDI passat that you would be willing to share. Thanks!!


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

I sent a PM, unfortunately have not heard anything


----------



## TraderGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

You can download the manuals here...

https://erwin.audi.com/erwin/showHome.do

You will need to register and pay a small fee.


----------

